# Custom Betta Puzzles



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everybody! I make free custom betta puzzles! All you need to do is give me a pic of your fish, once I am done, print the page out and cut out the pieces! So just send me a pic of your fish for a free puzzle! I know the Pieces are hard to see, but you will just be able to see them enough to cut them out. You can choose from larger pieces or smaller pieces. Here are some examples:

Smaller:









Larger:









TIPS:

For a professional looking puzzle, before cutting it out, glue cardboard on the back and cover it with clear packing tape. This will also keep it from getting dirty. Cut out the pieces.
The larger pice puzzle is good for younger kids.
The smaller piece puzzle is fun for everybody else!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

This is neat! What a cool idea!
Let me take some better pictures of my fish and I'll post some pictures later!
This would be a cute gift for my little cousin. She has a little betta fish. I'll have to get pictures of him too.

I'll be back later!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome and thanks! I will be happy to do one for you!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Could you please do one of Gillie?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure what size pieces would you like?


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi!

This is soo cool and I have yet to finish a puzzle (LOL) Can I please have one of the fish below with REALLY small pieces... I really like a good challenge. Would it be possivle your you to do one with even smaller pieces than the one in the example? If not, just the small one is fine...
OK, there are going to be 4....


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

This is adorable! Can I have one please with larger pieces


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sure I will have all of them for tonight!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Busy? NO rush, just excited, EXCITED, *EXCITED, EXCITED, EXCITED* to do an awesome puzzle with mah bettas on it!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry! I know I said I would do them. I am dealing with some other stuff right now. I promise to get all the ones that have already been requested done within the next few days and I am not open to new entries right now. Thanks and sorry for the wait. Keep checking back....


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok! Take your time with whatever you need to do!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Again! I am soooooooo sorry a million times. I have them ready though. And I actually mean it this time. I know I owe you guys for the long wait. Enjoy. I will now be open to new entries and they won't take as long!!! NOTE: I will no longer be accepting entries after April 19th. The website I use is shutting down. Very sorry! I can't control it!

For rosefoo:









For Thomasdog:
I just did one for now but I can work on the others if that is okay? If the pieces are too small just say so and I will re-do it for ya!









For Karebear13:










Hope y'all like them!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

woot! thank you!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh wowoowwwowoowoowooowowwww! It's AMAZING!!! PERFECT!!! Can't wait for the others!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG this is sooo awesome, could you do one of my baby Gandalf? also, how do I cut the cardboard neatly? and what's the best sort of cardboard?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

oh and what paper do I use when printing to get the best quality?


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad you guys like them! Well I would just print it out on regular white computer paper, before cutting the pieces glue it onto cereal box cardboard, cover the whole thing with packing tape (optional), then cut it out with sharp good quality scissors. Then you are ready to go! I will do yours and the next ones tomorrow!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Glad you guys like them! Well I would just print it out on regular white computer paper, before cutting the pieces glue it onto cereal box cardboard, cover the whole thing with packing tape (optional), then cut it out with sharp good quality scissors. Then you are ready to go! I will do yours and the next ones tomorrow!


Awesome thanks


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh cool, I'm ALMOST through box of special K, then I can finish the Cheerios, then i will have 4 puzzles. Yipee!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! My Internet connection wouldn't let me on betta fish.com yesterday when I was going to do the puzzles. I don't know why. Did anybody else have that problem? The program I use is closing tomorrow you guys will have the last ones unless I have more entries before tomorrow.


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Awesome! My Internet connection wouldn't let me on betta fish.com yesterday when I was going to do the puzzles. I don't know why. Did anybody else have that problem? The program I use is closing tomorrow you guys will have the last ones unless I have more entries before tomorrow.


Yeah, I'm having same problem can't access bettafish.com yesterday too but now is ok..


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I had the same problem!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Really oh okay well it wasn't just me. That proves that I wasn't slacking off from working on puzzles! Well I am working on them right now. Should be up in about half an hour or less!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay here we go!
For Thomasdog:
Im sorry again but my computer is super slow, I will try to get around to doing them all but I just want to do the ones for the people who haven't gotten one yet first. I hope you understand! It took me 20mins just to make one because my computer is so slow! I will try to do the rest though!









For BeckyFish97:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks soooo much!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Struggling to get it into paint?


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry I haven't been on in so long! Could I please have the larger pieces? Thank you!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Oops sorry I just saw you already posted mine. Thank you so much I love it!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay are the pieces okay? You sure? And no, I use a photo editing website. Today is their last day so I won't be able to make any more puzzles after today unless I find another program. So please don't abandon this thread! I will find another program!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay Thomasdog. I got around to doing your two other puzzles! Hope you like them!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Like them?????!! I LOVE them!!!!! These are amazing!!!! Thanks soooooo much! Must. Finish. Cheerios. Must. Make. Awesome. Puzzle.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! Im so happy you like them! I thought it was a "different" idea to post here and I guess it worked out!


----------

